
Ask HN: What are some challenges in batch processing? - Something1234
I just saw a comment along the lines of &quot;It can take a day to start a job on a supercomputer cluster&quot; So what are some challenges when it comes to batch processing systems.
======
fiedzia
That you are not the only one who wants to use them.

